# Oh Mocha, just pee already!



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

My horse has this issue about not peeing at horse shows. She wont go in the trailer either! She's fine with it at home. It's nt a health problem by any means maybe more of a nervous issue? Lol Mocha gets very grumpy & goes very fast when she doesn't pee! does anyone else's horse do this? Or maybe have any tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny, my friend's old Arab mare "Mocha" will also not pee unless circumstances are just right. She has been known to hold it for many, many hours. I wonder . . . you know how if you hold your pee for a really long time is seems to go away? . . Hm m m


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you show at recognized events where they'll pull random horses for urine samples to drug test them?

If not, be glad... If so, I'm sorry, they'll be waiting a while


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe make sure she's in a stall for an hour or so before your classes so she has time to be comfortably settled in, maybe then she'll go.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

tinyliny: Yeah maybe it's the the name Mocha that's the problem! lol
My Beau: Well we've never been drug tested, I'm thankful for that! lol
equiniphile: I don't show at shows that have stalls alot :/ but when I do sometimes she'll go in those stalls & sometimes she won't. lol she's a picky girl.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thumper, my lease horse, is exactly the same . If most shows you go to don't have stalls, then that might be a problem... with Thumper, he absolutely has to have shavings or he won't go. We discovered this at our last show, when he refused to pee... we bought him a bag of shavings and the instant he saw the bag he literally ripped the plastic off with his teeth and pawed the shavings around and then went! haha no more problems after that .


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Growing up my friend had a gelding like this. He would hold it until we pulled back up to the barn in the trailer, then a water fall would come out the trailer. She was really worried about him when she took him to his first recognized show and was going to be there for a few days. It took a little over 24 hours before he just let it go in the stall.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol yeah, there's a lot of horses picky with they're pee I guess! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I was raised up around Standardbreds my whole life....so when the horses are starting to go into training, if we see them peeing in their stall, we will start to whistle. That way when we get to the track and take them to the pee stall (or for pee test), we can whistle the same tune, and they relax a bit easier to go pee._

_It doesn't always work right away, especially AFTER the race, because they are still pumped, but some will get into pee position 10 seconds after you start to whistle._


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

That's really clever, i might have to try something like that! Thanks!!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with VelvetsAB! I used to think it was silly until I started working with race horses lol but it definitely works.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

run some water haha, bless her, got to agree with the whistling tip though, the lady i used to work with told me the same thing


----------

